# اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 مايو 2009)

*المرفق باللغة الإنجليزية ، إلا انني اشرت بشكل عام *
*عن تصنيع المجمعات (اللواقط ) الشمسية في موضوع " محطات الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية " ،*​ 
*للإستزادة من المعلومات الرجوع اليه. *
*وسوف احاول جهدي ان اضيف معلومات باللغة العربية *
*وايضا باللغة الإنجليزية. *​ 


*والله الموفق.*​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 مايو 2009)

تسلم على عطائك .

جاري التحميل والأطلاع مع الشكر الجزيل .

تقبل فائق الأحترام والتقدير .


البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 مايو 2009)

تسلم على عطائك .

جاري التحميل والأطلاع مع الشكر الجزيل .

تقبل فائق الأحترام والتقدير .


البغدادي .


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 مايو 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلم على عطائك .
> 
> جاري التحميل والأطلاع مع الشكر الجزيل .
> 
> ...


 

شكرا مهندس شكري ،،

 ليس شكر فقط بل عميم الشكر

تقبل خالص التقدير واجمل التحية.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 مايو 2009)

eng/a.h.m قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا
> جارى التحميل والاطلاع


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس a.h.m 
 وشكرا مرورك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 مايو 2009)

رابط موضوع " محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية"

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128427.html


----------



## engr.amin (22 مايو 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *المرفق باللغة الإنجليزية ، إلا انني اشرت بشكل عام *
> 
> *عن تصنيع المجمعات (اللواقط ) الشمسية في موضوع " محطات الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية " ،*​
> *للإستزادة من المعلومات الرجوع اليه. *
> ...


 

ارجو ان توضح كافة اجزاء السخان الشمسي باللغة العربية وتكاليفه حسب قيمة المواد الحالية مع شكري الجزيل لك د. محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

*The Integral Passive Solar Water Heater Book*

المرفق عبارة عن كتاب لم استطع تحميله جملة واحدة فجزأته الى اربعة اجزاء. 
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

*The Integral Passive Solar Water Heater Book*

الجزء الثاني من الكتاب . وبالتوفيق.​


----------



## فراس بشناق (23 مايو 2009)

thanks for all
with all my best wishes


----------



## طه ناجي (23 مايو 2009)

الف شكر د.محمد 

بس الرابط الاول ما يرضى ينزل مش عارف المشكله هذه من عندي ولا من الرابط
عالعموم بحاول مره ثانيه
تسلم


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور د. محمد باشراحيل جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

*The Integral Passive Solar Water Heater Book*

الجزء الثالث،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر دكتور محمد تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

*The Integral Passive Solar Water Heater Book*

الجزء الرابع،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر دكتور محمد 
تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

فراس بشناق قال:


> thanks for all
> with all my best wishes


 
Dear Eng.Frass 
Thanks, and U R Most Welcome​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

طه ناجي قال:


> الف شكر د.محمد
> 
> بس الرابط الاول ما يرضى ينزل مش عارف المشكله هذه من عندي ولا من الرابط
> عالعموم بحاول مره ثانيه
> تسلم


 
مهندس طه ناجي 
ارجو ان تكون قد وفقت في تحميل الموضوع مباشرة بفتح ملف pdf.

وشكرا مرورك .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

برنس العرب قال:


> مشكور د. محمد باشراحيل جزاك الله كل الخير


 
مهندس برنس العرب 
شكرا مرورك ،، بارك الله فيك.


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

*ألف شكر دكتور محمد 
تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مايو 2009)

برنس العرب قال:


> *ألف شكر دكتور محمد *
> 
> 
> *تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام*​


 الف الف شكر عزيزي المهندس برنس العرب ،، على مرورك. 

وتقبل تقديري.​


----------



## الاورفلي (23 مايو 2009)

الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 مايو 2009)

الاورفلي قال:


> الف شكر حبيبي الغالي


 
احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه 
ولاشكر على واجب عيوني.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يونيو 2009)

برنس العرب قال:


> *ألف شكر دكتور محمد *
> 
> 
> *تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام*​


 
اشكر مرورك مجددا
مهندس برنس العرب
فائق تحياتي​


----------



## اسلام البدوي (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور اخى علىهذه الهدية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 يونيو 2009)

اسلام البدوي قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور اخى علىهذه الهدية


 

العفو مهندس إسلام البدوي 
وشكرا مرورك .​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د / محمد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله
دائما متالق بمواضيعك اخى
زادك الله من علمه والى الامام


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> ماشاء الله
> دائما متالق بمواضيعك اخى
> زادك الله من علمه والى الامام


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس العقاب الهرم 
وزادك فضلا وعلما
اشكر مرورك .
اسعدتني أسعدك الله. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يونيو 2009)

هذه إضافة وضعتها كمشاركة في موضوع 
:6:مطلوب معلومات عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية ،
بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
___________________

من واقع خبرتي الشخصية فقد قمت بتجهيز منزلي بمدينة جدة والذي يشمل على:
ثمانية حمامات وعدد افراد العائلة 6 اشخاص . 
طبعا كانت السباكة مركزية لجميع الحمامات .
وعليك ان تقوم بالتمديدات من البداية ولكن يمكن ان تكون السباكة خارجية .
اشتريت سخان شمسي من شركة استرالية لها فرع ووكيل بمدينة جدة . 
سعة خزان السخان 300 لتر . ومساحة المجمعات الشمسية 2.5م مربع وعددها 2 . 
ثبتها فوق السطح وكانت متصلة بالخزان العلوي الرئيسي ويسري الماء بظاهرة الحمل الحراري اي ما يسمى ب (Natural Circulation) . 
طبعا يوجد نظام كهربائي للتسخين متصل بالسخان حال الغيوم والبرد ( Back up System- (built in). 
قيمة السخان 12000 ريال مع التركيب ، 
له الآن من بداية عام 1417هـ حتى تأريخ كتابة هذا الرد اي حوالي 14 سنة . 

فوائده :​
لم اقم بأي صيانة له ​
آمن ​
الماء نظيف ولايحمل إصفرار السخانات الكهربية والتي تظهر بعد سنة من الإستخدام .​

الأقتصاديات للمثال أعلاه.



بالنسبة لعدد الحمامات 8
سعر السخان 12000 ريال وبالدولار =$3200 
إذن سعر السخان للحمام الواحد =1500 ريال=$400 دولار
______________

تكلفة الكهرباء السنوية للسخان الكهربائي الواحد 
(القدرة 1500 وات سعة 40 لتر)
 1.5 كيلوات * 5 هلللات * 12ساعة يوميا* 365 يوم =328.5 ريال
 لمدة 14 سنة 
=14*328.5 =4599 ريال

 لثمانية سخانات= 36792 ريال
قيمة السخانات الكهربائية = 8 * 200 ريال = 1600 ريال 
تبديل كل 5 سنوات
3*1600 = 4800
اذن تكلفة السخان الكهربائي مع مصاريف الكهرباء لمدة 14 سنة هي
4800+36792 =41592 ريال
__________________


تكلفة الخان الشمسي سعة 300 لتر = 12000
استهك كهربائي عند الحاجة =
6 كيلوات * 5 هلللات * 8ساعة يوميا* 180 يوم *14 سنة =6048 ريال
 =18048 ريال

____________________

إذن يعتبر السخان الشمسي اوفر من السخان الكهربائي 
الفارق في الإستهلاك


41592 - 18048 = 23455 ريال سعودي.


​


----------



## tarekgad (10 يونيو 2009)

دائما متميز كما عهدناك يا دكتورنا الغالى...........................................................


----------



## mfathey4182 (10 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## محمدكوب (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لسيادتك ونتمنى ان يوفقك الله ويزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

tarekgad قال:


> دائما متميز كما عهدناك يا دكتورنا الغالى...........................................................



الله يبارك فيك مهندس طارق جاد 
ويجود عليك بالخير.
اشكر مرورك ياغالي.​


----------



## tetrabak (12 يونيو 2009)

ايش الكلام هذا 
اريد معلومات عن مكائن تترباك 22 بسرعه


----------



## tetrabak (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً يا شرحبيل


----------



## tetrabak (12 يونيو 2009)

كما عهدناك متميز دائماً يا دكتورنا العزيز (الكاسر):14:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

mfathey4182 قال:


> شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


 
العفو وشكرا مرورك مهندس mfathey4182​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

محمدكوب قال:


> شكرا لسيادتك ونتمنى ان يوفقك الله ويزيدك من نعيمه


 
شكرا مرورك 
مهندس محمدكوب
وفقك الله وزادك من فضله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

tetrabak قال:


> كما عهدناك متميز دائماً يا دكتورنا العزيز (الكاسر):14:


 

 شكرا مرورك مهندس tetrabak 

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يونيو 2009)

يوجد معلومات مضافة في الموضوع المثبت بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137344.html


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم وجدت اختراع جديد اذهلني امر عليه يوميا هو هذا الملتقى والطاقة هي الاخوة الفاعلين امثال الدكتور محمد اقولها ادعوا لكم الاجر والثواب والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## فيصل مطر (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

صلاح الجبوري قال:


> السلام عليكم وجدت اختراع جديد اذهلني امر عليه يوميا هو هذا الملتقى والطاقة هي الاخوة الفاعلين امثال الدكتور محمد اقولها ادعوا لكم الاجر والثواب والى الامام ان شاء الله


 
اخي المهندس صلاح الجبوري
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله،،
الله يسعدك ، وبوجودك مهندس صلاح
اثابك الله على الكلمات الطيبة.
وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

*Solar Thermal Collectors for Water Heating*


المرفق لشركة صينية ولكن وجدت ان المعلومات 
عن تركيب المجمع الشمسي جيدة ومبسطة ومفيدة ،
وايضا اشار الى نوعين من المجمعات ​
Flat Plate Solar Thermal Collector​
 Evacuated Heat Pipe Solar Thermal Collector ​
 والثاني هو زيادة في العزل الحراري للمحافظة على الطاقة الحرارية الممتصة. 

المرفق جزأته إلى جزئين . 
ارجو ان يكون ذو منفعة وفائدة.
والله الموفق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 يونيو 2009)

*Solar Thermal Collectors for Water Heating*


الجزء الثاني : لمعلومات عن

Solar Thermal Collectors for Water Heating​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د / محمد


 
_شكرا مرورك مهندس أسامة_
_وبارك الله فيك_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

فيصل مطر قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


 
_بارك الله فيك مهندس فيصل مطر _
_وشكرا مرورك._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

ارفق رابطا عن السخانات الصينية واسعارها مع مختلف الأنواع
ارجو ان ينال رضاكم.
http://www.alibaba.com/countrysearch/CN-suppliers/Solar_Water_Heater.html

والله الموفق


----------



## سعد الباغ (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

سعد الباغ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


 
العفو مهندس سعد الباغ
وفقنا ووفقك الله.


----------



## lawlaw (17 يوليو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

lawlaw قال:


> جـــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيرا


 
شكرا مرورك ( اخي/اختي) lawlaw 

وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ديب قات (19 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت..ونأمل أكثر فأكثر ..وانت قدها


----------



## youssefweslati (26 نوفمبر 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## الميموني-1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً


----------



## علاء الصراف (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين يابشمهندس ياباشا


----------



## omer120091 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ثابت (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nartop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررراً لك د محمد على هذا المجهود وبالتوفيق الدائم


----------



## قشمير (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس 
وشكرا مرورك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

nartop قال:


> شكررررررررراً لك د محمد على هذا المجهود وبالتوفيق الدائم


 
جزاكم الله الف خير ...​


----------



## سامر عماد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب شلونكم احوالكم اني عضو هنا جديد وياكم وهذا اول رد الي وياكم لكني اتابع مواضيعكم من قبل اربع سنين يعني فترة دراستي الجامعيه ولكن الان واجهت مشكله تعروفن السنه سنه اخيرخ وسنة تخرج ان شاء الله فصدفت الامور ان يكون مشروع تخرجي هو عن السخان الشمسي فيا ريت لو تدبرولي تصميم السخان الشسمي وشنو مكوناته وطريقة العمل مالته ويا ريت لو بل العربي يكون او بل الانكليزي مو مشكله وتقبلو تحياتي واحب اشكر جهودكم على هذا الموضوع والمعلومات اشيقه والممتازه الي تتداولوها بيناتكم


----------



## سامر عماد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مممممممممم وين الرد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

سامر عماد قال:


> السلام عليكم شباب شلونكم احوالكم اني عضو هنا جديد وياكم وهذا اول رد الي وياكم لكني اتابع مواضيعكم من قبل اربع سنين يعني فترة دراستي الجامعيه ولكن الان واجهت مشكله تعروفن السنه سنه اخيرخ وسنة تخرج ان شاء الله فصدفت الامور ان يكون مشروع تخرجي هو عن السخان الشمسي فيا ريت لو تدبرولي تصميم السخان الشسمي وشنو مكوناته وطريقة العمل مالته ويا ريت لو بل العربي يكون او بل الانكليزي مو مشكله وتقبلو تحياتي واحب اشكر جهودكم على هذا الموضوع والمعلومات اشيقه والممتازه الي تتداولوها بيناتكم


 


سامر عماد قال:


> مممممممممم وين الرد


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ المهندس سامر 
 الموضوع والمشاركات والردوود والملفات الموجودة 
بها الكثير مما تبحث عنه ..تستطيع بها ان تصمم سخانك ..
والذي سيكون نواة لك لمشاريع أكبر ..

وفقك الله .​


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو البهيدى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذا رابط عن تركيب مجمع شمسي 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/12363328/Construction-of-the-Zigzag-Solar-Water-Heater


----------



## إبن جبير (19 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة لا أدري كيف أشكرك يادكتور وكلني أسأل الله العظيم أن يجمعنا بك وإخواننا المسلمين وأهلنا جميعاً في الجنة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

إبن جبير قال:


> الحقيقة لا أدري كيف أشكرك يادكتور وكلني أسأل الله العظيم أن يجمعنا بك وإخواننا المسلمين وأهلنا جميعاً في الجنة


 الأخ المهندس إبن جبير
دعواتك تكفيني .. وفقك الله ..
واسال المولى ان يبارك فيك ..
ويجمعنا بك في مستقر رحمته على فرش متقابلين.​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (19 يناير 2010)

فنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان


----------



## العندليب500 (14 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## hasona8040 (2 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك اللة خيرا *


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل 1980 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووو أخى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> فنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان


 

مشكور أخي المهندس أحمد ..


----------



## jameelrayan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## القاسم عبدة (27 أبريل 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## fokary (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omarfj11 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي محمد الله بعطيك العافية هل من الممكن الوصول الى وسيلة اتصال بالشركة التي ركبت لك السخان الاسترالي


----------



## اياد الكوز (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفئ الروح (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمووو د.محمد

موضوع مفيد بالفعل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 نوفمبر 2011)

اياد الكوز قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


دفئ الروح قال:


> يسلمووو د.محمد
> 
> موضوع مفيد بالفعل


 


omarfj11 قال:


> اخي محمد الله بعطيك العافية هل من الممكن الوصول الى وسيلة اتصال بالشركة التي ركبت لك السخان الاسترالي


 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 

المهندس omarfj11 

اسم الشركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1137219&postcount=7

وهذا رابط الإتصال بهم 

http://www.solazone.com.au/enquiry.htm
​


----------



## Muataz teto (14 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور محمد وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك وجعله من العلم الذي ينفعك وينفع غيرك وززاد الله ربي ريادة في العلم ورفعة فيه وفي الدين لك خالص شكي وتقديري واحترامي تلميدك معتز جعفر


----------



## م.الدجيل (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن طريقة تصنيع سخان شمسي كهربائي منزلي مع التقدير


----------

